# 9 Speed auto trans fit a 1.4 ?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not a direct bolt on, no. It's also nowhere near plug and play either. Lots of work if that swap is your goal


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

OK Thx


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Modern transmissions are so incredibly integrated with engines that it's no longer a matter of an ECU (engine control unit) and TCU (transmission control unit), it's a integrated PCU (powertrain control unit) that manages everything.

Without the transmission pairing with the engine as designed by GM, it would be incredibly difficult to get them to work properly.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I wanted to bolt a 4 speed auto to my 73 f250.

The 4 speed is computer controlled. 

Next option was to add an overdrive box to the trans. It would have turned the 3 speed in to 6. And it was too expensive. Each gear would have been 2 gears. There's a button you tap to kick in OD on the box.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Modern transmissions are so incredibly integrated with engines that it's no longer a matter of an ECU (engine control unit) and TCU (transmission control unit), it's a integrated PCU (powertrain control unit) that manages everything.
> 
> Without the transmission pairing with the engine as designed by GM, it would be incredibly difficult to get them to work properly.


Actually PCMs (powertrain control modules) are kind of old or legacy tech only with GM now. Virtually every vehicle since the 6spd autos were released has had discrete engine, transmission and chassis control modules. Vehicles are getting more complicated and more voluminous in part count, not the opposite. They always told us that tech would streamline and make things easier and less complex, it's without a doubt the opposite. The newest gen vehicles now have Ethernet systems, and serial data gateway modules, separate modules for engine, trans, brakes, chassis, body, radio controls and radio remote modules, multiple display modules, communications onboard, communications OTA, restraints, cameras and other distance/object sensing modules, HVAC controls and HVAC remote modules, suspension, steering, lighting, remote functions, etc....


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Actually PCMs (powertrain control modules) are kind of old or legacy tech only with GM now. Virtually every vehicle since the 6spd autos were released has had discrete engine, transmission and chassis control modules.


Oh, for sure. My main description that I probably didn't convey well was how tightly integrated the engines are with the transmissions to where it's no longer an age of bolting a TH400 up to any small-block out there.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

double post


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I wanted to bolt a 4 speed auto to my 73 f250.
> 
> The 4 speed is computer controlled.
> 
> Next option was to add an overdrive box to the trans. It would have turned the 3 speed in to 6. And it was too expensive. Each gear would have been 2 gears. There's a button you tap to kick in OD on the box.


AOD is a non-computer controlled Automatic Over Drive (4 speed) i put one in my 68 mustang


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was coming up it was. Even talked to a trans shop. 

Too late now. Truck is long gone. Wished I stillnhad it though. They wanted $1500 to rebuilt it with me pulling it out. 

I only spent $300 on my 78 Buick.


----------

